# Bubble Test



## Pualiilii (Nov 17, 2010)

What code do you use for a bubble study echo?  Do you just use the appropriate echocardiogram code (limited vs complete)?

thank you.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 18, 2010)

yes, exactly!


----------

